# Sticky  Welcome to the Tax Section - for ALL expats



## Bevdeforges

*Death and taxes *- they are said to be the only two things we can’t evade in this life. And things definitely get more complicated in both areas when we choose to take on the Expat Life.* This section is available for those who need to ask questions pertaining to their tax obligations as expats*. We expect the posters in this section to* respect that taxation is a serious matter* and to help everyone stay on topic, we’ve got *a few special rules for participation in this section* that we expect everyone to read and respect.


Please include *the name of the country whose tax rules you are discussing* in the title of any new threads you start.

 Please* limit your discussions to practical issues involving the tax laws that actually affect expats.* *We reserve the right to remove posts *advocating extreme measures to avoid or evade taxation (such as renunciation), any illegal advice or suggestions and *any political discussions of specific tax laws or procedures.
*
 Particularly in reference to US tax laws (because of their unique scope),* if you are primarily interested in changing the law or their application, we ask you to contact one of the US Expat organizations that regularly lobbies the US Congress* (AARO or ACA) or to contact your US Congressional Representatives directly.

 *We may move individual posts or threads from the country forums into this area,* if it is felt that they have an interest for the “general” expat community as related to taxation.

 Forum members involved in expat tax counseling or preparation may participate in discussions here, but *please do not tout for business or suggest meeting via PM or “offline.” **All the regular forum rules about advertising, copyright, user name and signature links will be fully enforced. *Please refer here for reference to the Expatforum rules: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/general-expat-discussions/2397-forum-rules.html


----------

